# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Vidéo, images dures sur l'euthanasie dans les fourrières !!!

## nej-ma

J'espère être dans la bonne rubrique, voici une vidéo que j'ai trouvé, ATTENTION LES IMAGES SONT TRES DURES !!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

J'ai fais une recherche rapide pour voir si elle a déjà été posté et je ne l'ai pas vu, merci de supprimer si un post à déjà été fais !!!


*http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...es-an_politics*


*Dans certaines fourriéres comme celle-ci de Caroline du Nord, étant donné la surpopulation de chiens errants et/ou abandonnés, et le coup d'une euthanasie "digne", certaines fourriéres emploient cette technique d'abattage, ils entassent les chiens dans une cuve, et il les gazent au monoxyde de carbone, leurs agonies peut durer jusqu'a dix minutes.... 
*

----------


## kevin93

je ne sais meme pas comment font les gens pour faire ce geste    ::  
putain le mec il avait le sourir au levre   :grrr: 
les pauvre chiens sont entasé et aprés ils ont rajoutés une portée de chiots    ::  

la loi ne peut rien faire contre ce masacre ?

----------


## roussette

J'ai eut du mal à regarder...
Mais je ne veux pas me cacher les yeux devant la cruauté humaine.
La souffrance est inacceptable.
Ca nous montre bien que bien peu de gens prennent en compte
la souffrance animale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dinchette

Oui elle est très triste cette vidéo , les gens qui font ça ou qui travaillent dans les abattoirs n'ont pas de coeur pour faire ça c'est pas possible !    ::

----------


## TVNSIC

Je me pose sans cesse des questions sur notre espèce..
De quel droit on respecte aussi peu les autres..
De quel droit on tue à la chaine et dans de telles conditions ceux qui partagent notre monde?

Ces pauvres chiens qui essaient de sortir de la caisse  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 

Ces autres chiens qu'on va faire mourir sur les cadavres des autres  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 

Ce petit chien qui remue la queue alors qu'il est déjà dans sa tombe   :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:

----------


## Nanane

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## skapounkette

que c'est triste    ::  

où sont les maitres de ces pauvres chiens pendant ce temps?? c'est eux qui devraient se trouver là dedans à leur place!

au passage: le fait d'entasser des êtres vivants et de les gazer, ça ne vous rappelle pas un certain "détail" de l'Histoire??

l'être humain me dégoute au plus haut point   :beurk:

----------


## maya

ben je suis désoléemais ceux qui me dégoûtent le plus ne sont pas ceux qui font ça mais ceux qui ont mis leurs animaux dans cette situation... j'espère qu'il y en a qui regarderont et qui reconnaitront un jour leur animal, que ça lees hantera bien longtemps

----------


## Lounias

Vidéo vraiment touchante...Les larmes coulent en abondance sur mes joues   ::  

Cette image de ces chiens esseyant de sortir de cette tombe, ce tas et en plus même pas le respect de retirer les corps. On les tue tous entassés, ce chiot qui remue la queue mon dieu ...

Et le respect des morts il est où là hein ! Jeter ces cadavres comme de vulgaires déchets.

L'humain me dégoutera toujours autant   :grrr:

----------


## lola8

::   ::   ::   :beurk:

----------


## Jokeuse

::   :cartonrouge:  meme des chiots....

----------


## zorely

ça me fout trop la rage j'ai pas tout regarder je n'arrive pas à me dire  que tout ça est vrai.      :mouchoir:

----------


## delfadri

c horrible!

je trouve quand même que les personnes que l'ont voit on l'air quand m^me assez "gentil avec les animaux. ils les posent plutot delicatement et certains ont le droit a une caresse.

----------


## veraster21

perso éthiquement je ne sais pas comment on peut faire certains boulots même si c'est le seul qu'on arrive à trouver pour vivre . Moi je boirais des litres d'alcool pour m'anesthesier l'esprit

----------


## bb38

Je suis comme Veraster21  : perso éthiquement je ne sais pas comment on peut faire certains boulots même si c'est le seul qu'on arrive à trouver pour vivre . Moi je boirais des litres d'alcool pour m'anesthesier l'esprit

 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## Virgin

Bonsoir,

Il y a eu un post de crée sur la pétition en lien avec cette vidéo, je vous redonne le lien où la signer : 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/604384350

On est très loin du compte à atteindre en signatures ! SVP transmettez à tous vos proches, familles, amis, collègues...

Merci.

----------


## dinchette

J'ai signé pour toute ma famille    :Embarrassment: k:   et je diffuse

----------

:grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 

j'ai signé et je diffuse aussi

----------


## la-boubou

Masi quelle horreur, vraiment horrible c'est tout ce que je peux en dire, les mots me manquent pour exprimer la cruauté de ce geste.

 :grrr:

----------


## croisibreizh

Ahhhhhhhhhh mais purée, je leur brancherais la pompe à gaz direct dans le pif à ces ordures ! 

Quelqu'un a parler du "respect des morts"...quand on voit que ces machins ne sont même pas foutu de respecter des êtres vivants, comment pouuraient-ils se soucier de leur cadavre ?   :beurk: 

Moi aussi, je me pose de plus en plus de question sur les gnomes qui font partie de la même espece que nous...ce n'est pas possible, ils ne sont pas fini ces bonhommes!

Signé !

----------


## shishidamour

C'est atroce... pauvre chiens, pauvres chiots... là, c'est bien... crever comme une bête... j'ai honte pour notre espèce !!!
pétition signée

----------


## Niloux

Ce povre chiot qui ne se doute pas encore qu'il va mourir et remue la queue sur le cadavre des autre...ca ma choquer cette image va me hanter pendant tres longtemp

----------


## alixlili

::

----------


## snoopette

Moi aussi j'avais signé la pétition! J'ai vu le début de la vidéo mais je n'ai pas pu la regarder jusqu'au bout, trop atroce!! Le gros c*n il a le sourire aux lèvres, c'est lui qu'il faudrait mettre dans la chambre à gaz!  :grrr:  :grrr: 
Cela ne vous rappelle pas une période honteuse de notre histoire?? 
Aberrant, même des chiots, bande de s**ops!!!!! Je leur  :beurk:  à la figure!

----------

bonjour ,
je n arrive pas a mettre la video sur mon blog et pourtent elle est encore d actualité 
++
sandrine

----------


## vafile

ho mon dieu....

mais comment on est on arrivé la ??
a quel moment l'humanité a telle si mal dévier... 
pauvres animaux...  Que de cruauté..     ::

----------


## *Léa*

L'homme est tout simplement un monstre !!!! 
Elle est belle la fraternité !!! 
Au collège certains me dise lorsqu'on doit disséquer une souris que ce n'est qu'une souris mais je leur répond que la vie d'une souris ou peu importe l'animale concerner à autant de valeur que la notre et sa on dirait qu'ils ont du mal à le comprendre !!!!! 
L'espèce humaine me dégoute moi aussi   :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :kao7:

----------

> ho mon dieu....
> 
> mais comment on est on arrivé la ??
> a quel moment l'humanité a telle si mal dévier... 
> pauvres animaux...  Que de cruauté..



en faisant reproduire les animaux dans le cadre d'un commerce global et en les traitant comme des objets   :| 

Pour moi, la consommation effrénée depuis les années 50 et la génération zapette, plus récente, sont les responsables de cette vrille-là    ::  

On consomme et on jette. Quand un objet ne marche plus, on ne le répare pas, on le remplace. Et idem pour les âtres vivants.

On produit plus que ce dont on a besoin. Objets, matériaux, viande dont on oublie qu'elle est tirée du corps d'êtres sensibles... et animaux "loisirs"... tout entre dans la même spirale, au même rythme    ::  

Dire qu'il y a eu des civilisations qui remerciaient l'animal tué de leur permettre de nourrir leur famille et souhaitaient bonne route à leur âme... que c'est loin    ::  

La seule solution est maintenant de stopper la repro. Pas seulement la repro massive, parce qu'un + un + un, ça fait beaucoup : non, stopper la repro tout court, toute la repro -- des chiens, des chats, des rongeurs, des reptiles.

Jusqu'à ce que les refuges soient vides et qu'on vide aussi les entrepôts inhumains de "production industrielle" d'animaux.

Mais l'homme est-il prêt à modérer (sinon supprimer - mais déjà modérer) sa consommation de viande ?
Est-il prêt à renoncer à acheter l'affection de boules de poils faites exprès pour lui, sur mesure ?
Est-il prêt à vivre simplement selon ses besoins ?
Et à penser enfin à ceux des autres (autres hommes, autres espèces aussi) ?    ::  

Hum.

Mais on peut se battre pour... et espérer    ::

----------


## mixa

Je ne comprendrait jamais comment des humains sont capables de fair ca! Ou est passé le respect des animaux? C'est dur de se sentir impuissante devant cela!    ::

----------

c horrible , et ils n'enlèvent même pas les corps pour les autres , les cris aussi sont terribles ...ils ont peut être l'air doux ms ils sont filmés en même tps , comment peut -on faire ca  avec un tel detachement ....

----------


## Caroline62

Je n'ai pas regarder parce que j'ai pas le courage mais rien qu'a voir vos réponses via cette vidéo , sa me fait imaginer la scène est   :beurk:

----------


## golum

Un seul mot me vient à l'esprit: POURRITURES  :beurk: 

Je viens de signer la pétition dénonçant ces pratiques.

Allez, signez ( voir lien pour la pétition sur la page 1 )

----------


## Cheu

Je n'ai réussi qu'a regarder en plusieures fois. En étant une personne, même simple d'esprit, je ne comprend pas. J'ai beau chercher vraiment, la vie peut être tellement plus simple! Si vraiment il y en a trop & qu'ils n'ont pas d'autre choix que de les éliminer, autant faire cela doucement. Les piquer serait plus simple & moins douleureux, irrespectueux, irresponsable... Il y a tellement de solutions auquelles réfléchir pour leur éviter de souffrir. Durant la guerre 39-45, les Juifs ont subit la même horreur. Cependant quand il s'agit de chiens ou de chats, de "bêtes" on ne s'en préocuppe pas. Le monde est pervertit à bien des égards, mais si l'on ne s'ossupe pas des problèmes les plus simples à résoudre, alors comme mettre fin à ceux qui sont de taille ?
On se prétend humains, mais qu'est-on en réalité ? Un tas de chair  d'os, de muscles  de sang... Mais "être humain"? En fait ça n'est qu'une expression qu'on ramène encore à nous même, la race supérieure.
Mais je m'égare.
Du moins, s'il y a quelque chose à faire, je serai parmis les premières à réagir. A coup sûr.

----------


## domi

::   Signée ; je l'avais vu il y a longtemps et elle me hante encore ;

----------


## MissArwen

Oh mon dieu !!!     ::   ::   ::    tant d'images qui restent dans ma tête... En particulier ce petit chien qui remue la queue, car certainement tout content qu'on le prenne dans ses bras!!! 

Je repense encore à mon prof de philo qui disait que les animaux n'ont pas de conscience et qu'ils ne ressentent rien... Crétin ! 

Mais comment est ce possible de faire tant de mal !!  :kao7:

----------


## Valy la parson

::   ::   ::    Pauvres animaux qui n'ont rien demandé, c'est dégueulasse   :beurk: 
C'est vraiment horrible, et l'image de ces chiots tout contents, frétillants, ne demandant que de vivre et de s'épanouir...    ::

----------


## bébépoilu

::  
si des irresponsables ne faisaient pas faire des portées à tout va et n'abandonnaient pas leurs compagnons on ne verrait pas de vidéo de ce genre    :demon:   c'est pas aux mecs de la fourrière que j'en veux c'est à ces gens là ,ça me fout en rogne,les premiers responsables de ces tristes images ce sont eux...
un seul mot stérélisation !

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai éclaté en pleurs, comment peut-on faire ça?
Tout ce qu'on fait chaque jour pour les sauver est démoli par ce genre d'actions.
Comment faire? Un nom sur une pétition de 3000 signatures? Ce n'est pas assez.
Je suis vraiment désespérée.
Mais le combat continue. Pour eux. Pour tous ceux qui souffrent et crèvent chaque jour et partout dans le monde.

Comment va-t-on stopper ça? C'est trop.

----------


## audrey bull

c est horrible! et ces cris des pauvres bètes!
je les entend encore!

----------


## doudouviolette

Vraiment trop horrible    ::    J'en ai encore les larmes au yeux, je vais allez signer de suite ...

----------


## ingrid-euh

en général, quand ils les tuent comme ça, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de les tuer autrement.

sinon, pourquoi s'embêteraient-ils à les garder pour une éventuelle adoption ?

----------


## audrey bull

il faut montrer ses vidéeos aux pseudo eleveurs mais aussi aux particuliers qui font repro leur chien , juste pour le plaisir d avoir la descandance de son chien, il faut leur montrer pour qu ils comprennent enfin!

----------


## ingrid-euh

et aux éleveurs tout court aussi.

----------


## audrey bull

pas à ceux qui font du beau et en bonne anté, uniquement aux marchands de chiens et aux particuliers, ça serait deja enorme!

----------


## ingrid-euh

C'est clair   ::   Mais tout le monde, ça serait encore mieux !

----------


## BICHEPENSIVE

C'est vraiment honteux de voir le manque de respect de certains de "nos semblables" pour abandonner leur animal de compagnie.... Qui peut supporter de gazer ces pauvres bêtes qui ne demandent qu'à être aimé???? La vie fait qu'un jour on paye pour le mal que l'on a fait.... Heureusement que la roue tourne!!!! Bonne chance les gazeurs!!!! La vie va se retourner contre vous un jour....

----------


## twiggy

je crois que dans certains pays d' europe le gazage est autorisé !
a confirmer !

la pétition est encore en vigueur !

----------


## pinpounou

:beurk:  c'est horrible   ::  
Certains humains sont

----------


## yannn

Horrible et Inhumain , comment peut-on faire ça   ?

Maintenant , je suis encore plus sur que tous mes chiens seront des chiens d'SPA !!

Adoptez !! et ne faites pas reproduire vos loulous , regardez ce qui arrive quand on fait ça !!

----------


## Bloopsie

Je suis outrée je n'ai pas de mots pour décrire la profonde haine et désespérance envers cet acte ignoble...

J'ai signé et diffusé

----------

